# 3g modem not working



## GodsOtherHand (Jun 15, 2009)

I have the Iconia Tab w500, and i installed windows8 on it (as it is ALOT better for tablets that windows7 is).
The problem: My 3G doesnt work. I am using an Huawei E173. 

To be more precise, after i install the software for the modem, i am supposed to fire the software up, select "E173" from devices, create a profile, and press connect. The problem is that i cannot select the device, the "E173" simply doesnt appear in that list.

Updated windows 8, tryed using Device Manager to update driver, but it says i got the best one (It does say error code 10 or something like that).

Opened to any advice. Ty for your time!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

error 10=no driver

8 is still alpha the driver may not be out yet


----------



## GodsOtherHand (Jun 15, 2009)

yep, i know that it's still alpha and still had alot of bugs and missing stuff.

Is there anything i could do? Install some drivers from windows7 or smth like that?
If u have any idea, please say.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try the win 7 driver


----------



## GodsOtherHand (Jun 15, 2009)

I am guessing that the driver is the program that came with the USB modem, right? That's the software i was talking about, so im guessing that i installed it, and it aint working right. That's why im asking if i can do something to make it work.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

is it listed under devices and printer

i use the same modem when i go overseas but an earlier model

i just have to plug it in and it auto does it's thing,the software in the modem just loads itself with win7

win 8 was not out last time i went over


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Agree with dai try the windows 7 driver Windows 8 is still in development so everything is not going to perfect far from it you cannot expect everything to work like when it is retail and even then there can be problems.
Contact ms they may be able to help. But hen you are using alpha's or beta's you are using at your own risk it is for evaluating and report any bugs to ms as it can help iron bugs out when it hits rc and then retail.


----------



## GodsOtherHand (Jun 15, 2009)

I am having trouble understanding what driver you mean. It installs it's own programs when i plug it in, and i install the program i need to connect. I havent found a way to connect in windows7 without that program, so that is the driver. So the driver is installed..
I know it's alpha, but it's just so much better that anything out there, when it comes to tablet-friendly UI.

Also, i tryed the devices and printers section, but it wasnt finding anything..


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

with mine you connect from within that program

bring the program up on screen and go through it's options


----------



## GodsOtherHand (Jun 15, 2009)

that program installs itself, but i cannot connect. When you first use it, you need to go to options -> choose device, and click the device's name (e173 in this case). But in windows8 there is no device there.. 
So that's the problem.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Download the latest driver from the vendor site see if that helps.


----------



## GodsOtherHand (Jun 15, 2009)

Cannot find the driver on the huawei website, but i downloaded a driver from the network provider, but still doesnt work


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you do have a sim card in it?


----------



## GodsOtherHand (Jun 15, 2009)

yeap. atm using dual-boot, and it works on my windows7 installation.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it looks like you will have to wait for win8 later versions


----------



## GodsOtherHand (Jun 15, 2009)

darn it. Anyway, ty very much for your time.


----------

